# Thoroughbred brand search



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Does he have a tatoo on his lip, or is that just a US thing?


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Hi KnB, I'll check out his brand for you when I turn on my other computer. I'm a subscriber of the Australian Studbook website and I also have contacts that both breed and train racehorses so I can get them to have a look for you too if I can't find anything.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Does he have a tatoo on his lip, or is that just a US thing?


I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure that is a US thing. My boy doesn't have a tattoo and I know he was raced and everything.


----------



## KnB (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you So much that would be so helpful. You dont know how long it's taken me to get even close to finding all this info!


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Do you have a photo of the brand KnB? And are you absolutely positive that the horse is a registered Thoroughbred? I searched for both N and Lazy Z and nothing has come anywhere near it. I'll do a general brand search on another site once I've finished looking through the pages on ASB.org.


----------



## KnB (Apr 21, 2011)

Im actually not sure he's registered. but he has a branding so im not sure, it's a bit hard to see he's branding now especially with his winter coat but i'll try and get a picture of it.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I hope you do find something about your boy. I have wanted to know stuff about my tb's past but have been able to find vertually nothing.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

apachewhitesox said:


> I hope you do find something about your boy. I have wanted to know stuff about my tb's past but have been able to find vertually nothing.


I hope something comes up too - it has me fully stumped as to why the brand isn't on the registry if he is a Thoroughbred that came from a Thoroughbred breeder. 

Thanks KnB, if you can't get a pic, no worries - I'll keep looking for you anyway and I'll keep an eye out at competitions for the same brand so I can ask the owner about where they got their horse. I swear I've seen it before.

Have you tried getting in touch with previous owners?


----------



## KnB (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for your time. && I have but they didnt have much info on him, they just said they had come from some TB stud because the old owners were giving him away or something like that. I might give another call just to check up. If it helps he came from the Central Coast and was agisted in Jilliby, but thats pree much it.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

No problem  I enjoy doing it. If they know the name of the stud, that'd be a huge help - they'll either be the ones who branded him or they should have some record of having him at some stage and where he came from.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

^^^^^ Hey Ellygraceee I'm gonna go off a bit off track. Do you think you might be able to have a look for some stuff on my boy just if you don't mind? I would love to know some stuff about him I have very limited knowledge about his past. 
He is Apache White Sox 11 this year from what I know he was bred at Emirates Park in Victoria. His sire is Dexter (GB) and his dam is Moonlight Minstrel (USA). Thats all I really know, I don't know if you can really find much more. Thanks for any help. 

I also don't have any pics of his brands but I can get some if needed


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Sure  Do you have an email address that I can send screen shots and stuff of his pedigree, ID certificate, etc to? And nah, I won't need a pic of his brand - I know the Emirates Park brand. Just having his race name was a massive help! Were you the one that found their horse's entire race history online?


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah I was I don't even know how I found that it kind of just popped up. I'll pm you my email address.


----------



## KnB (Apr 21, 2011)

Im actually considering to pay the money (its now raised to 75 >.<) But i still dont know if they did the exact same thing you did, by searching for the brand or whatever. So im clueless. Do you know what they do or look for when searching?


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

They probably will just do the same as I'm doing, but they'll have a better idea on what to look for and probably better access and knowledge of these things than I do. 
They'd have to know the brand's identifying number to be able to find anything on the horse. I probably would have found the horse by now if the brand had of been on the registry, or if I knew what stud the horse came from. All they really need to know is the year born, the foal number and the brand/stud/brand id #. 

If you think finding out is worth the $75 then go ahead  I probably would if it was my horse.


----------

